# any iOS music player apps alternatives that are suitable for classical music?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've tried a couple, but none seem to be able to find any other than euphony that use grouping tags, does anyone know of any that they recommend?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't think I'm any help here what so ever...................... here is my stereo!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Don't think I'm any help here what so ever...................... here is my stereo!
> 
> View attachment 15837
> View attachment 15838


Get a couple more of them and you can have surround sound.:tiphat:


----------

